# SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0



## حمدى 12 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​DSS SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0 Multilanguage Editions Win32/64 | 10.1 GB








DSS SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0 Multilanguage Editions Win32/64 | 10.1 GB

At SolidWorks, we’re 100% focused on helping our customers work faster, be more efficient, and focus on design. Our products are sold in over 100 countries, serving the design community in fields ranging from machinery to electrical to education. Our products combine ease of use with advanced 2D and 3D design tools, helping you unleash your design creativity while completing more work in less time. SolidWorks software reduces CAD overhead because it’s simple to deploy, simple to use, and simple to maintain. SolidWorks lets you design the way you want. SolidWorks 2010 improves depth and performance by extending the DS SolidWorks tradition of including hundreds of new enhancements specifically requested by customers. It’s designed to provide every design team with an improved work experience that can bring you to new levels of success, regardless of industry.
Year: 2009
Version: 2010 SP0.0
Developer: DSS SolidWorks Corp
Platform: Windows XP h86/h64, Windows Vista h86/h64
Compatibility with Vista: complete
Tabletka: Present
Size: 10.15 GB
HomePage: www.solidworks.com

Download:



http://rapidshare.com/files/295893458/SW.2010r.part001.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893372/SW.2010r.part002.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893380/SW.2010r.part003.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893326/SW.2010r.part004.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893355/SW.2010r.part005.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893421/SW.2010r.part006.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893356/SW.2010r.part007.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893331/SW.2010r.part008.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893359/SW.2010r.part009.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894601/SW.2010r.part010.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894685/SW.2010r.part011.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894695/SW.2010r.part012.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894748/SW.2010r.part013.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894661/SW.2010r.part014.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894700/SW.2010r.part015.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894669/SW.2010r.part016.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894726/SW.2010r.part017.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894715/SW.2010r.part018.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295894774/SW.2010r.part019.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896165/SW.2010r.part020.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896241/SW.2010r.part021.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896198/SW.2010r.part022.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896214/SW.2010r.part023.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896269/SW.2010r.part024.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896303/SW.2010r.part025.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896308/SW.2010r.part026.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896255/SW.2010r.part027.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896296/SW.2010r.part028.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295896302/SW.2010r.part029.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897805/SW.2010r.part030.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897797/SW.2010r.part031.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897861/SW.2010r.part032.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897910/SW.2010r.part033.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897940/SW.2010r.part034.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897896/SW.2010r.part035.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897926/SW.2010r.part036.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897977/SW.2010r.part037.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897936/SW.2010r.part038.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295897920/SW.2010r.part039.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295899443/SW.2010r.part040.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295899375/SW.2010r.part041.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295899479/SW.2010r.part042.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295899586/SW.2010r.part043.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295899969/SW.2010r.part044.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295900123/SW.2010r.part045.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295899962/SW.2010r.part046.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295900160/SW.2010r.part047.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295900219/SW.2010r.part048.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295900168/SW.2010r.part049.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901586/SW.2010r.part050.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901515/SW.2010r.part051.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901634/SW.2010r.part052.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901779/SW.2010r.part053.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295902002/SW.2010r.part054.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901881/SW.2010r.part055.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901892/SW.2010r.part056.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295901976/SW.2010r.part057.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295902027/SW.2010r.part058.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295902094/SW.2010r.part059.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295903371/SW.2010r.part060.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295903797/SW.2010r.part061.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904043/SW.2010r.part062.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904437/SW.2010r.part063.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904394/SW.2010r.part064.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904222/SW.2010r.part065.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904721/SW.2010r.part066.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904360/SW.2010r.part067.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904484/SW.2010r.part068.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295904558/SW.2010r.part069.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295905496/SW.2010r.part070.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295905787/SW.2010r.part071.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295905921/SW.2010r.part072.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906122/SW.2010r.part073.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906148/SW.2010r.part074.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906167/SW.2010r.part075.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906194/SW.2010r.part076.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906206/SW.2010r.part077.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906251/SW.2010r.part078.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295906472/SW.2010r.part079.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295907215/SW.2010r.part080.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295907783/SW.2010r.part081.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295907696/SW.2010r.part082.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295907932/SW.2010r.part083.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295907956/SW.2010r.part084.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295908017/SW.2010r.part085.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295908150/SW.2010r.part086.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295908058/SW.2010r.part087.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295908106/SW.2010r.part088.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295908315/SW.2010r.part089.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909441/SW.2010r.part090.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909509/SW.2010r.part091.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909491/SW.2010r.part092.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909601/SW.2010r.part093.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909714/SW.2010r.part094.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909728/SW.2010r.part095.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909736/SW.2010r.part096.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909834/SW.2010r.part097.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295909827/SW.2010r.part098.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295910028/SW.2010r.part099.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295911014/SW.2010r.part100.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295911065/SW.2010r.part101.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295911071/SW.2010r.part102.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295911153/SW.2010r.part103.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/295893283/SW.2010r.part104.rar

Hotfile is a good file hosting ! You need have a premium account to download faster.
http://rapidshare.com/files/295981253/SW.2010r.links.txt


مع تحيات حمدى12
من غزة هاشم

:73:



​


----------



## ahmadfakhry02 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لو سمحت كان لي استفسار
انا نزلت الرنامج بس هو من غير كراك 
وعلشان كده هو حيقفل بعد ثلاثين يوم 
فلو ممكن حضرتك تبعتلي رابط الكراك
وشكرا........................


----------



## حمدى 12 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

تفضل ياخى هذا الكراك البرنامج SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0 نسخة 32

http://www.mediafire.com/?wgwizzw2wnd


----------



## monto184 (29 مارس 2010)

برجاء اضافه رابط الكراك مره اخرى


----------



## ammar-kh (2 أبريل 2010)

حمدي
جزاك الله عنا كل خير
انت مبدع


----------



## abomageed (5 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## ابو عايش (17 أبريل 2010)

انا بدي ابدأ التنزيل الان....بتنصحني او انو ممكن يصير مشكلة بالتحميل؟؟يعني هل جميع الروابط شغالة؟؟وهل البرنامج كامل فيها؟ وشكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## حمدى 12 (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0 من الروابط ما في مشكلة حمل


----------



## beka1975 (17 أغسطس 2010)

أبحث عن الكراك البرنامج SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0 نسخة 32


----------



## حمدى 12 (17 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل ياخى beka1975 هذا الكراك البرنامج SolidWorks 2010 SP0.0 نسخة 32

http://www.mediafire.com/?y38h618o63okrk4


----------



## محمد المنهراوي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافادة اذا كان هذا الاصدار يعمل مع وندوز 7 bit64
وذلك قبل تحمل البرنامج 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## نزاردرويش (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اذا موجود رابط تورنت افضل من كثرة الروابط 

مشكور عزيزي


----------



## حمدى 12 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

تفضل ياخى رابط تورنت 
Solidworks 2010 SP0.0 32 BIT
http://www.mediafire.com/?0v1dzn656o8f7gu


----------

